# MILAN | Amusement Parks



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*Thread for amusement parks of Milan - New Parks and expansions.*

We can find two big areas with amusement parks near the city: 

- The Ring of Milan (pratically the Metropolitan Area of Milan)
- Garda Parks (near the Garda Lake, east of Milan)


*RING OF MILAN*


Theme Parks

- Minitalia Parks & Village
- Cowboyland
- Parco della Preistoria
- Volandia
- Alpyland
- Greenland
- EuroPark
- Minigolf Adventure
- Fun&Fun
- Dreamland
- Play Planet
- Villaggio Africano
- Castello di Gropparello (Parco delle Fiabe)


Animal Parks

- Safari Park
- Le Cornelle
- La Torbiera
- Parco Ittico Paradiso (Paradise Park)
- Milan Aquarium
- Oasi WWF


Aquatic Parks

- Ondaland
- Acquaworld
- Gardaland WaterPark
- AcquaPark Milano
- AquaNeva
- OndaSplash
- LodiSplash




*GARDA PARKS*


Theme Parks

- Gardaland
- Movieland
- Parco Giardino Sigurtà
- Jungle Adventure Park
- Motor City


Animal Parks

- Parco Natura Viva
- Gardaland Sea Life
- Parco delle Cascate


Aquatic Parks

- Caneva Aquapark
- Waterland
- Parco Cavour
- Picoverde
- Riovalli


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*Minitalia Parks & Village*

A new project for an amusement park including three theme parks, a hotel tower (about 100 meters), a shopping center.


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*New Medusa Aquarium*

A suspended aquarium inside the Sempione Park, with four levels and linked with a tunnel to the historical Aquarium of Milan.


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*Motor City*


_Official website:_ http://www.motorcityvr.it/

A big area in Vigasio (Verona), east of Milan. The project:

- Theme Park (themed with cars and motors).
- Autodrome.
- Research Center (about motors).
- Shopping Center (with many cars showrooms).
- Residential
- Green and Parking.



Motor City - Theme Park




















Area


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*Acquaworld*

New Indoor Aquatic Park in Concorezzo.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Alieno said:


> *Motor City*
> 
> 
> _Official website:_ http://www.motorcityvr.it/
> ...


East of Milan, just 160km :lol:

The project is likely to be canceled, luckily.


----------

